# USB Flash Drive Recommendation



## jardows (Mar 9, 2015)

I am wanting to use USB flash drives to use in daily backups of my FreeBSD home server.  I am just backing up the home directories, not the entire filesystem, so I do not need any expensive or complicated system.  I just want to do a backup each day, and rotate the flash drives each day, having a weeks worth of backups on hand.

I am looking for recommendations on a drive to purchase for this use.  Speed is not a factor, and I will not need encryption.  I am mainly looking for a reliable USB flash drive that will last a few years doing this.  Does anyone have recommendations or experience here?


----------



## diizzy (Mar 10, 2015)

Don't get the really cheap stuff as it's extremely slow ;-)

That said, 
Sandisk USB 3.0 Extreme series works well and have decent performance
Corsair Voyage GT series, Transcend 730 or 810 series, Kingston HyperX series (R30) are also good given the price.

I've head various results with PNY (mainly compatibility)
//Danne


----------

